# Reason 2.0 Tutorial



## Mayday171 (16. Februar 2003)

Hey Leutz!

Bin seit kurzen auch ein stolzer Reason-Besitzer
Hab in einigen Beiträgen schon was von einen Tutorial gelesen.
Weiß jemand wo ich so ein Tutorial finde.
Die Möglichkeiten bei diesen Prog sind wirklich umbegrenzt und ich wollt mich schnell und effektiv im Prog zurecht finden.

DANKE SCHON MAL IM VORAUS!!!

MFG Mayday


----------



## AKM<2b> (11. März 2003)

Ich kann nur sagen beim den Programm lohnt sich die ANschaffung eines Buches... da gibts ca. drei stück und 19.95 kann man mal ausgeben

Bücher Link 

und wenn man des englischen mächtig ist
Reasonstation 

2b


----------



## möp (18. März 2003)

so tutorials währen aber trotzdem mal nich schlecht ... 

cu
möp


----------

